# Found new Medication works wonders(Diarrhea)



## UNBEARABLE (Dec 9, 2001)

Hi , I would like to let everyone know that I have suffered from IBS with the diarrhea for about 6 sixs years now . It has affected my life tremendously I'am completely house bound and now suffer from alot of different phobias due to Ibs. It has affected my marriage and life with my kids. I found a new medication thru reshearch that has helped me tremendously and although I am still mentally fighting with the need and anxiety not to want to leave my home this paricular med has made me more confident in taking short trips to the store which to me is a huge milestone . The name of the medication is " Bowel support" from GNC .I had been addicted to Imodium but imodium constipated me and made my symptoms worse in the long run , with this new med I can have a normal bowel moment daily without diarrhea or pain. It is great!!! Please try it .


----------



## Elayne1 (Dec 8, 2001)

Dear Lisasan; Is "bowel support' an over the counter item or is it by prescription? I take imodium (and levbid) but am looking for something better to control ther D.


----------



## DonnaP (Sep 7, 2000)

Bowel Support is an over the counter supplement. If you would like to know of more alternatives for IBS 'D', you might want to look at the Products site.......Hang in,Donna........


----------



## xzair (May 27, 2000)

Hi,Just wanted to note that not to long ago GNC was giving away free samples of Bowel Support. I am not sure of their email address but maybe they are still giving samples away. I can't say if it works as I have tried it (my symptoms of IBS went away about a year ago). Off topic of GNC though, I am taking diet pills from Jamieson, called Slimdown. They come in a package with two bottles, one for before a meal and one for after a meal. I asked my doctor if they were safe to take and she said yes, the after pill is really only a fibre supplement, and the one before just helps break down Carbs. Now I've tried fibre supplements before but nothing has ever worked for me before. My life has totally changed from this medication and I don't even think about bathroom problems or IBS at all. I go where I want, when I want, and I can once again eat anything I want. No more gas, bloating or pain. These pills, which are found at Wal-Mart and only cost me about $30 a month (Canadian), have given me my life back. So I really recommend you try them. I am not sure if I am just cured of IBS or if it is the pills however, but to tell you the truth I am not going to find out. Hope it works for you too!


----------



## NeoJuice (May 23, 2002)

xzair,These Jamieson pills from wal-mart. Can they be taken even if I'm not on a diet? There called Slim-down and you meantioned diet so that put me at a bit of concern. I would like to maybe give this a try, but at the momment I'm kind of making a list up of drugs or natural supplements that might help my IBS.Could you please give some more information on this product if you can. Have you lost weight being on these pills? any side affects?I would like to get my life back on track as well.Regards,


----------



## abby101 (Jun 3, 2001)

Lisasan I just got "Bowel Support" from GNC to try my question is how many do you take and how many times aday ? I just took 2 pills to see if it may help the "D". Like you I am addicted to Imodium also. I am glad you are having good sucess with it !Abby


----------



## UNBEARABLE (Dec 9, 2001)

Hi,I recieved your new notes and yes it has worked wonder for me .GNC:BOWEL SUPPORT:I TRUELY RECOMMEND IT. I HAVE LOST WEIGHT BUT IT IS BECAUSE I AM ON A LOW CABR DIET.I TOOK THE PILLS TWICE A DAY BUT NOW I TAKE JUST ONE IN THE MORNING. IF I AM HAVING A NOT SO GOOD DAY THEN I TAKE 2.


----------



## lolita212 (May 14, 2002)

Just wanted to say thankyou for the info on Bowel Support. I'm yet to try it - but i love getting on here & finding out what works for other people - when most doctors i've been to have reccommended the mainstream things - Imodium etc. I'm on immodium at the moment & dont like it at all as i find it just makes me C, or puts off the D until i stop taking it.Thanks for the support everyone - its heart warming to know that there are others out there.


----------



## Oksana (Dec 11, 2000)

I have a free sample of BOWEL SUPPORT that GNC sent me from this board. I have not tried it because I have tried many CHINESE HERBAL formulas and they work for a while and then they stop.QWELL FIRE by K'an works too, for awhile.It's for "fire excess" people; fast digestion, loose stools, etc. Buy it at a GOOD homeopathic pharmacy that sells Chinese herbal formulas. It's made in the USA. Rxed to me by my Oriental Medicine doctor/licensed acupuncturist.I take IMODIUM w/ anti-gas... the new one and it works really well. I take it FIRST THING in the AM w/ a Protonix for my stomach acid.I have been ADDING a lactobaccillicus multi-culture powder to my yogurt and it's actually firming my stools to the point they are NORMAL and I'm only pooping 2x in the AM not 3.The ONLY live culture I recommend is one you buy in a brown glass jar that the homeopathic pharmacy keeps in the fridge and YOU keep in the fridge.DO NOT GET PILLS, the bacterial cultures are dead.You can put this in REAL yogurt (not Yoplait) or room temperature water.... take 1/2 teaspoon first thing.This is in addition to Imodium and sometimes a Nulev.I am able to eat butter lettuce salads and dried apricots and have no D!


----------



## sanjorebs (Jun 18, 2002)

So does anyone know if Slim Down or the GNC: Bowel Support have any side effects? I want to try to Slim Down xzair suggested or the GNC, but I don't want to lose weight. Side effects I should keep in mind??


----------



## murbur (Jan 19, 2001)

Lisasan,Thank You for your post and information on Bowel Support. I too am hooked on Imodium (4 to 6 a day minimum)As long as I am taking Imodium I have fewer flare ups,however,I have terrible cramps and stomach aches from the constipation. Not only that, Imodium is expensive and if I quit taking it for only a day my D. will return. I am going to try Bowel Support as soon as possible.


----------



## gilly (Feb 5, 2001)

What is in bowel support.? Just considering looking for a similar product in Australia. Thank you. Gilly


----------



## maxwell77 (Sep 16, 2002)

I'm new here, but read this last night and went out and found "Bowel Support" today at a GNC near me. It's active ingredient is an extract of the "Croton lecheri tree" (sap, actually). it says: 350mg of croton lecheri extract (sap); standardized to contain 250 mg of SP-303 (which may be someone's patent name for the extract.) all that said, I'm giving it a try. It costs $10 for 10 pills and the directions say take 1-2 tablets, 2 to 4 times a day. (wouldn't that make 8 pills a day at a dollar/pill?!) 240 bucks a month? ouch! maybe this stuff can be found cheaper elsewhere..TM


----------



## UNBEARABLE (Dec 9, 2001)

Hi,I just wanted to say that I took only 2 pills a day one at morning and one at night to save money  remember each pack cost 10.00 but if you buy 2 you get 50% off the other so it is cheaper to buy 2 at a time. ok they would last me 2 weeks 2 packs soooooo I spent prox 30 a month. ok just thought I should advise you ....take care


----------



## maxwell77 (Sep 16, 2002)

figuring the half-price on the second box, 2 per day would cost at least $45 a month. but that wasn't really the point. The point is what is the ingredient, how much of it is in each pill, and what is the recommended dosage(s). The same extract is roughly half the price at shaman.com. they call it NSF; for "Normal Stool Formula". All that said, I'm on my second day of this and there is definitely a positive result.







I'm cautiously optimistic.


----------



## UNBEARABLE (Dec 9, 2001)

Hi,I will look into the one you spoke about . I don't know the exact ingredients because I am not into reading all that all I do is check the main purpose of the med and if it sounds good I take it. lol


----------



## sueby (Jul 10, 2002)

Gilly (in Australia)I'm in South Aus, and just went onto a website that sells BOWEL SUPPORT. I've contacted them about Australian suppliers. Website is http://www.rain-tree.com/form_bowel.htm. You might want to contact them too. Like many things mentioned on the IBS site, it's US based. Cheers, SueB


----------

